# Horror Soundtracks: Anybody Else Collecting?



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

There has been an explosion of classic (and not-so-classic) horror soundtracks on new record labels such as Death Waltz, Waxwork, Mondo and One Way Static. My record collection has been growing by leaps and bounds with each new release that comes out. Anybody else here collect or enjoy horror soundtracks?

I've been on a real tear lately, picking up a few great new releases:
- Chopping Mall
- Surf Nazis Must Die
- Beyond the Black Rainbow (amazing soundtrack!!)
- Street Trash


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I usually collect movie horror soundtracks, I never heard of the ones that you mentioned.  However I do enjoy collection my horror soundtracks! Glad you enjoy collecting them.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've got a couple. Got a lot of mileage out of the Alien3 soundtrack when I was writing dystopian fantasy. It's all movie scoring though, not songs.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> I usually collect movie horror soundtracks, I never heard of the ones that you mentioned.  However I do enjoy collection my horror soundtracks! Glad you enjoy collecting them.


The movies in that list are some seriously great 80s cheese. I highly recommend the movies themselves as well as the soundtracks. Lots of nice synth tracks on each, especially Chopping Mall (which you can watch on YouTube).

Beyond the Black Rainbow actually came out in 2013, but was created in a way as to look like a classic early 80s sci-fi film. I love the soundtrack to this one.

During prop building season in my garage, I'm usually playing the Halloween III: Season of the Witch soundtrack. John Carpenter and Alan Howarth made some incredible scores to their movies like Halloween, The Fog, The Thing, Escape From New York...

I'm also a fan of Romero's original Dead trilogy soundtracks. It's a noticeable progression from "Night" through "Day."

Austenandrews: that sounds really interesting. Are you still writing?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Off the top of my head, we have the soundtracks for "The Dead Matter" (can't go wrong with Midnight Syndicate) and "The Addams Family" (movie version - love that soundtrack, particularly the waltzes). Being a musician myself, I do pay attention to soundtracks because they add so much to the feel of a movie. I've purchased non-horror movie soundtracks for more than one movie after seeing it.

I definitely prefer the orchestral soundtracks over ones filled with songs, but that's probably just me


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

austenandrews said:


> I've got a couple. Got a lot of mileage out of the Alien3 soundtrack when I was writing dystopian fantasy. It's all movie scoring though, not songs.


Yeah.  Horror Scores are excellent!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

highbury said:


> Austenandrews: that sounds really interesting. Are you still writing?


Nothing notable for many years, alas.


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't so much collect as download, but I love popping in an OST before I do some creepy writing. Artists like Lustmord and Robert Rich get the juices going, too, but I prefer the unified themes you find in a soundtrack. Here are some of my favorites:
Videodrome by Howard Shore
The Thing by Ennio Morricone
Jacob's Ladder by Maurice Jarre
Candyman by Philip Glass
Mimic by Marco Beltrami


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I don't buy or collect, proper. Because at this point, I pretty much only have use for digital copies of tracks and I very rarely keep copies which aren't over 200kpbs. Or 192, if that's the best I can find. I do playlists and make my own mixes, compilations and listen to everything portable and obviously I gave up on portable compact disc players a long time ago- they skip too much.

So, I get what I get where I can. But I'm pretty happy with what I have. All I'm seeking is maybe some tracks from _Candyman_. I don't have that main theme yet.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I pretty much have everything on MP3 now, though I'll grab a CD or album if I come across it. I absolutely love the soundtrack to The Fog! It's one movie that just about gives me the creeps as much as the first time I watched it as a kid. The Gremlins and Lost Boys soundtracks got a lot of wear and tear during my youth too. Lately I find myself listening to the Creepshow soundtrack as well and never realized that Chopping Mall had its own soundtrack too.


----------

